# COTS vs SurrogacyUK or any other surrogacy organisations



## Roobee (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

After many cycles of IVFs which sadly ended in BFNs and early miscarriages, I am looking into host surrogacy. The whole thing is just so daunting and scary, I don't know where to start.

I wonder if you can advise on which surrogacy organisation to join. I have come across 2 main ones - COTS and SurrogacyUK, but I am open to suggestions to any other good U.K. surrogacy organisations.

I have the following questions which I hope you can answer for me -

1) What are the differences in the way that these organisations operate in 'matching' surrogates and IPs?
2) Which are the largest organisations?
3) Which is the organisation with the larger number of 'active' surrogates compared to IPs? i.e. a potentially shorter waiting time before being 'matched' with a surrogate. (I suspect that depends on how soon the IPs are 'picked' by the surrogate?) Time is not on my hands!
4) Do the organisations have age limits set on the IPs? (I am 48 and my DH is 45). Also, what max. age limit does the organisations set on the surrogates?
5) Will it be more difficult to find a 'match' because we are a mixed race couple?
6) What are your experiences in terms of the help, support and advice given by the organisations.

Any other views (good and bad) and recommendations that you may have, will be extremely useful in helping me to decide on which organisation to join.

Thanks in advance.
R


----------



## Viola (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Roobee,


Sorry to hear about all your difficulties. 


I am happy mother to a 7 month old baby girl born through straight surrogacy through SUK. We have found SUK to be a very ethical, supportive and friendly organisation. I don't really know anything about COTS.


You will not be able to find out relative success rates for COTS and SUK in terms of finding a surrogate - these stats are just not available - but I know in both SUK and COTS there are more host surrogates than straight.


Re age I think SUK doesn't have an absolute cut off and certainly would be ok up to age 50 provided your GP agrees you are fit enough.


There is loads of info you can download from the 'front page' of the SUK website. You will also find tel numbers of experienced SUK members you can contact for further advice. Also you can go on the 'non-members' message board where there is loads of info and you can ask questions.


Re mixed race, absolutely no barrier at all. My DH is Indian and I am white. Also in SUK there are loads of mixed race couples and it never comes up as a problem. 


Good luck!


Viola x


----------



## Roobee (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Viola,

Thanks for your helpful reply. It has put my worries about my age and race at bay.

It's lovely to hear from ladies like you with success stories.

Thanks again,
R x


----------

